# Chapman U film studies, anyone?



## sam littman (Mar 27, 2009)

I got in to Chapman undergrad film studies program, which I hear only accepts 20 incoming freshman. It was a huge reach for me. Anybody else accepted or planning on going? Are there are Chapman film studies majors who'd care to share their thoughts on the program?


----------

